# plumber and heating engineer



## floydkara (Feb 8, 2011)

hi
anyone any info on emigrating to singapore?
im a 28 year old guy working as a plumber and heating engineer would it be easy for me to emigrate and find work?

any info appreciated,thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Mate: now let me clear this: You can't emigrate to Singapore and then find a job. Amazing it may be, for Europeans, but Singapore is not that desperate to allow everybody to emigrate

So- you need to find a job first, and then after 6 months to a year, apply for residency, and if it is going good, you can apply for citizenship

Do read up on ICA - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore

Cheers


----------

